# Rest in peace Peace Maker aka "Crabby"



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rest in peace, Crabby. He sounds like quite a character, a real sweetheart. He's awash in sweet clover by now, running like the wind, and enjoying his permanent retirement.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a beautiful boy. RIP


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I know how hard it is - you've lost a great horse that was an important part of your life. You were lucky to have had each other. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a gorgeous boy. You have some beautiful memories to help you with your pain. Run Free Sweet Crabby thru the pastures with your mane and tail flowing.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy Crabby. He was very handsome and it sounds like he was a great friend. Run wild with the wind sweet boy.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

To show you all what a truly special horse he was, here is a video of Crabby and Kayla. From what I've heard, Kayla has taken it incredibly hard. No one ever imagined she'd be able to trot, but now she's trotting on her own, all because of Crabby. He was the biggest confidence builder for her both physically and mentally.

This video is from the first ride Kayla had on Crabby. Since the moment he arrived with her, he knew that she was a very special child, and he needed to take good care of her, and he did the entire time she had him. It is sad that her time with him was cut so short, because she really did need him more than me, and all the other riders he had in his lifetime, ever did.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What an incredible horse .. RIP Peace Maker


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like Crabby was a wonderful horse, I know you and Kayla will miss him lots. RIP Crabby.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I sorry to hear about Crabby. He sounds like quite a character!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How wonderful to share your life with such an amazing horse.
Godspeed Crabby.

How old was he?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry, RIP Crabby!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> How wonderful to share your life with such an amazing horse.
> Godspeed Crabby.
> 
> How old was he?


He wasn't very old, early 20's, I think. I once looked up his racing tattoo and got his exact age, but I forget what it was, all of his papers had different ages, but the Jockey Club is extremely accurate. 

He was never an "easy keeper" - he was a terrible cribber and needed his cribbing collar so tight it was amazing he could even breath, or he'd colic. He also had ulcers, and insanely sensitive skin that was prone to fungus and bled easily. He was also pretty tough to keep weight on.

Apparently, he had some liver problem that killed him. It makes me wonder if maybe this was a problem I didn't know about, that was ongoing, and partially why he was such a tough keeper. He sure was a special horse. I'll miss him terribly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Crabby*

I am so sorry to hear about Crabby-the name makes me smile!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so sorry, he was a beautiful horse. RIP


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Crabby i used to work with horses many years ago and i lost a very special horse as well and i still think of him his name was Nimbus.
They will be galloping away together now across the soft grassy fields and soft sandy beaches at Rainbow bridge kicking their heels high in the air.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Well done, Crabby. Your work here is done, and now it's time for you to rest.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So sorry  It's never easy losing those ones that were so special.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a wonderful horse he was. I know he is missed.


----------

